

Show HN: Javascript Treemap Library (Weekend Project) - ig1
https://github.com/imranghory/treemap-squared

======
davejafari
Nice work. I generally hate the entire family of Pie Chart-like proportional
comparisons, but I still find TreeMaps pretty useful. Unlike others, they are
much better at surfacing more in-depth information and have an affordance for
"drilling in" if so implemented by the designer.

